# Tsutomu Ohshima Videos



## Josh (May 7, 2008)

I came across these. Thought I'd share.




*Part 1*






*Part 2
*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ttCE6-RoH0I&feature=related

*Part 3*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mGBO5GUvXFY&feature=related


*Part 4*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1EAgXw1FFIw&feature=related


----------

